# Stock performance numbers?



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

So I'm reading a lot about these mythical "skylines" that I will probably never see in person. "Legendary" seems to be a word that applies to their performance. Anybody know some numbers for a stock skyline? 0-60, 1/4 mile, skid pad G's? Ya know, any of the standard performance numbers you'd see in a magazine article? I know there's a lot more to making a car great than just the numbers for an unmodded car, but I'm curious as to just how "legendary" they really are.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

If you want to know what makes the GT-R legendary, you need to read this:

http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...lposts&Main=67290818&Search=true#Post67290818


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Cool stuff. Definitely a legend.

Now how about some output and performance numbers?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Performance numbers depend on who does the testing. Usually 1/4 mile runs are in the range of 12.7-13.0s for all the R32-R34 GT-R models. Engine power outputs 320hp (R32/33) and 350hp (R34). Skidpad, depends on the radius, but a 300ft should be close to 1g on stock tire width. There is a lot of info on the web and it all depends on who tested and on what circumstances.

Nurburgring lap times:

R34 GT-R: 7min52s
R33 GT-R: 7min59s
R32 GT-R: unknown

Some records for modified cars:

http://exvitermini.com/records.htm


----------



## ///Matthew (Aug 3, 2003)

Sami said:


> Performance numbers depend on who does the testing. Usually 1/4 mile runs are in the range of 12.7-13.0s for all the R32-R34 GT-R models. Engine power outputs 320hp (R32/33) and 350hp (R34). Skidpad, depends on the radius, but a 300ft should be close to 1g on stock tire width. There is a lot of info on the web and it all depends on who tested and on what circumstances.
> 
> http://exvitermini.com/records.htm



12.7-13 is a lil' quick isn't it? I saw MotorTrend test a modified MotoRex R33 and I think it only ran low 13's.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Sweet. Seems like it's the epitome of what Nissan does best: Make excellent cars in stock form, but their biggest appeal is in their massive potential. What other company routinely produces models that easily go from excellent all around to insanely fast?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

///Matthew said:


> 12.7-13 is a lil' quick isn't it? I saw MotorTrend test a modified MotoRex R33 and I think it only ran low 13's.


Like I said, it depends on who does the testing. MotorTrend, or was it C&D, or some other US magazine, I believe babied the launch and didn't do a clutch dump at 7000rpm.

I have one article with a R33 V-Spec (which is even heavier than a normal GT-R) running 12.7 on 0-400m. I can't upload it atm but I could e-mail it to you if you like. It's in Japanese.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Nice link mate! 

http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...lposts&Main=67290818&Search=true#Post67290818

I've actually seen the R32 GTR race when it was a new car (bless you Dad for dragging me all the way round Australia to watch motor sport! ).......awesome car.....I still have vids of R31GTS-R and R32 GTR's raceing in Australia in the late 80's and early 90's.....what a awsome car it was back then.......THATS WHY IT HAS ITS STATUS!!! Nobody cares about 1/4 mile times.....in Australia how good the car went at Bathurst normally detmines if it has a legendary status....ah Mark Skaife in the wet across the top of Bathurst.....the stuff legends are made of....

The battles between the R31 GTS-R's/R32 GTR's and the Walkinshaw VL Commodores and were awesome to watch, with one year the GTR winning and the next year it getting killed by the VL's.....also raceing in these races were the Ford Sierra Cosworth (another great car that sits along side the GTR along with the Group A VL) Oh and I saw every race of group A at Adelaide and one at Bathurst  However when the R32 GTR came on the scene well....it was a land slide...

I have no respect what so ever for the R33 and R34, because I've never seen them race. Anyway I just think that they are cash ins on the R31 and R32's sucess and stupid people getting sucked into the styleing. The only one I did see race was a R33 in Adelaide on the old Australian Formula 1 cct and I was not impressed. It did O.K for the first few laps, but Australia being Australia (with its hot dry climate) it didn't late long for heat soak to set in, and the R33 was eaten up by the domestic V8's.....(that always happens to jap cars down here)

And that comment by that guy on how Holden were whineing about the GTR.....well if you had to make a RWD only 1400kg car to compete with a 1200 odd kg 4WD car how would you feel? also Holden had a turbo version of the Commodore with a RB30ET powerplant, but was not allowed to race. Its all up weight of just over 1200kg would have even things out (but still only live axel RWD...Holden were not allowed to run Indipendant Rear Suspension either!) but Nissan threatended holden with Legal action if they ran it in group A.....what bullsh1t....

International group A makes a car legendary, not 1/4 mile times!  Oh btw where I work we do all our car testing on Mallala, the same track as they tested the R32 GTR on


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

OK here are some numbers on the R32.

Modern MOTOR 8/89 13.47 1/4 mile
Car & Driver 3/91 12.9 1/4 mile
CAR Australia 12/89 8:18 @ the Nurburgring
Wheels 90? 13.7 1/4 mile
Wheels 90? 1:56.1 Eastern Creek
Sport Compact Car 5/01 13.0 1/4 mile


----------



## Nismodified (Nov 18, 2003)

a common Australian imports car magazine(HPI) did some 1/4 mile testing of 3 GTR's, all stock, and all in prestine condition, im sure you can guess that there was an R32, 33, and 34 involved.

Each car did the 1/4 mile in the 12 second bracket, same day, same driver, same road, the day was about 25 degrees C from memory.

albiet, the times were 12.8, or 12.9, barely in the 12's, but thats pretty impressive. 

The R32 GTR came out with the fastest 0-100km/hr dash

The driver was quite brutal with launches, with around 7000rpm dialed in and then letting it rip


----------

